# I messed up..



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

My bowhunting season has been very entertaining. I got to watch plenty of different deer. They have done things I have never even seen before. I passed on a lot of different bucks this season (16-18- inch 8 pointers) to hopefully get a chance at the one I wanted. Well sunday night was a beautiful night to be in the woods it was very calm out. At about five I can hear a deer coming from a distance. I grab my bow and put on my release because I didn't know what it was and I always get ready just in case. The deer gets about 40 yards away and I finally see that its the one I have been wanting to shoot. As he gets closer and closer I get more excited. He comes in at about 20 yards and I draw back when he's not looking. I have to hold for about 20 seconds so he turns broadsides. I let the arrow fly. As he runs away I see the arrow sticking out of him. I was excited I thought I had put a good shot on him. I get down and call my dad and we go back and start to look. No blood...No arrow....No hair.. and No deer... I believe I might have stuck him in the shoulder? I'm just so disgusted I searched the property all night and all the next day with nothing. This deer had a broken leg also so I doubt he will live through winter. I'm just bummed now and don't even want to climb back into the stand.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

you need to get back on that horse!!!
if you see no blood 99.9% he's fine...as for the broken leg you'll be amazed what they can go through.. they are a tough animal. once I had trial cam pics of a BIG 8pt that had a crossbow bolt sticking out of him (we called him pincushion) I seen him ALL season with that bolt sticking out.
so i'd say he's ok...I bet in a day or 2 you'll see him again


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

First off, it sucks but happens to most that hunt long enough. Second, always back out for the night on a marginal shot. We want instant gratification of our shot and many times patience is needed on a questionable shot. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Anybody who hunts enough can tell a similar story. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

It happen to me 2 weeks ago. On a buck of a life time. Hit him up in the right shoulder to much. Hardly any blood at all. Of course it makes you sick. Not only for the deer, but also to the hunter who puts in hours and hours in the stand. And years and years in the stand. 
Yesterday it was about 5:05 pm and I was getting ready to get out of my tree. I lowered my bag to the ground, then out of the corner of my eye I saw something running out in the field. It was a doe running as fast as she could. I thought at first there was a coyote on her tail. But about 30 seconds later I heard a grunt and I new a buck was chasing her. The buck followed her into the woods, then I couldn't see them anymore. So I continue to start climbing down in my climber. Then I hear this noise to my left, and here comes a buck. Well my bow is on the ground and I am still 10' up the tree. It was a gorgeous 8 point and I was stuck just watching this beautiful buck go 15 yards away and he never new I was there. It was kool, but also frustrating at the same time. 
I was getting out of my tree a little early so not to spook any deer that would be coming to the field. And it cost me a chance at this beautiful buck. Oh well it was fun to see such a great animal so close. Back at it Monday


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

It happens man... you did it right, you held off and waited for him to turn broadside which was a good call to make at the moment of truth ...any one of a thousand things could've happened to cause a marginal shot and have the arrow lodge in the shoulder blade or a bone. Bob K statement is on point about patience with the marginal shot ... it's so hard to back off and wait the entire night . 
it sucks man, I feel your pain ......don't beat yourself up too much and get back up in the tree and finish out the season , never know what's going to happen !


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

last year I shot a doe on some nuisance hunting, it was a high hit above the armpit just below the back bone and a clean pass through, and could not find her even though I looked very hard. about a week goes by and she showed back up at the bait pile with a scar on each side.
I gave her a pass for the rest of the season but to this day I can't believe she survived a hit like that. keep at it and don't get too down about it. learn from it and it will make you that much of a better hunter.
as stated- don't rush to find that deer right away- as hard as it is you must give it time. I've pushed and lost a lot of deer that way. wait an hour on a great shot, and two or three on a questionable shot (or the night) if it lays down and you bump it before it dies, your odds of finding it plummet. they'll clot and plug and won't leave a blood trail for a long time.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Last year my bro in law, best shot in the family whether it's a bow or a gun, shot a nice buck at 25 yards, quartered away slightly. He claims it was a great hit arrow sticking out as he ran off. Thought he got the one lung..... well we looked and looked and looked for days and throughout the next week. Never did find him. 

About 2 in a half weeks later. I'm in a stand 200 yards away from where he shot that buck and in comes a beautiful 10 point kinda limping. Well, I shot him and when I got my hands on him I noticed a fresh healed over wound. Same shot placement and side my bro in law described as shooting him! We are still not 100% it was the same buck but pretty darn sure it is. It just goes to show to tough these animals are! Couple pics to show ya!

I would love to be updated from you guys if you see them again!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the support guys! It gets easier everyday I guess. I'm going to start back at it tomorrow. I will update if I see him again..


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I shot a doe 2 weeks ago. Great blood we pulled out had dinner. Followed her blood trail. Next thing we know a pack of yotes chased her down.It happens to us all. Killing is a messy business......


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I feel your pain but stuff likes that will happen to prttt much anyone at some point
Don’t be too hard on yourself


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a beautiful buck selftaught. Gorgeous coloring in its horns.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

The fact that it hurts so much shows just how much respect you have for each animal you try to harvest. 

With each situation, you learn a thing or two and continue to evolve as a hunter. Best part of the bow season is still ahead of us!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a great example of a backstrapped deer . The arrow entered above the spine and just hit muscle . I've hit and lost a couple myself in that same location . It stinks but since the spine or chest cavity isn't affected they usually make a full recovery

Ain't gonna recover from that 2nd one tho . Nice deer !


----------

